# Weekend roll - Desierto de los Leones



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, 

Retomando el deporte este sábado, les comento que fui al DLL, donde hacía frio y además había un buen de neblina.

Todo estuvo muy bien, incluyendo la empapada de regreso, cuando comenzó a llover faltando 10 minutos para llegar al coche. El resultado, acabamos empapados pero contentos, la verdad la experiencia de que te vaya lloviendo estuvo divertida. 

saludos 

Marco


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Siempre me ha parecido hermoso el Desierto en esa epoca del año. Felicidades!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hoy


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Muy buenas fotos, en pleno Marzo y con nieve.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> Hoy


Hermosas fotos!!

Que envidia... aca no tenemos montañas y nos cagamos de calor todo el año, jaja.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hermosas fotos!!
> 
> Que envidia... aca no tenemos montañas y nos cagamos de calor todo el año, jaja.


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues hay que solicitar una inmediata transferencia a Suiza o Austria , allá si hay montañas y se calabacean pero de frío buena parte del año


----------

